# Need some composer advice



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

I am in need of some advice. I am not knowledgeable about early to mid-century modern American composers. I would like to explore the works of other artists within this time period/genre of classical music.

I like a little (but not too much) dissonance, and a little less form, and really enjoy composers like Walter Piston, the string quartets of Quincy Porter (really like them), and listen to composers such as David Diamond, William Schuman (another favorite), Roy Harris, Howard Hanson, and Charles Ives.

Could you suggest any other American composers that I could explore? I'm really becoming more attracted to works that contain a certain amount of dissonance. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Marc Blitzstein
Ned Rorem
Leo Sowerby
Harl McDonald
Deems Taylor
Randall Thompson
Gian Carlo Menotti


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks! Listening to Blitzstein now..

I also really favor the Shostakovich string quartets. Although not American, in the same general melodic vein.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

And a fine 20th-century American composer who nobody ever seems to mention: George Walker.


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Bluecrab said:


> And a fine 20th-century American composer who nobody ever seems to mention: George Walker.


Listening to his Violin Sonata No 1 now. Good stuff.

And his Piano Sonata No 1. Right up my alley.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

ccravens said:


> Listening to his Violin Sonata No 1 now. Good stuff.
> 
> And his Piano Sonata No 1. Right up my alley.


Glad you like him. IMO he's very underappreciated.

Since you mention that you like a bit of dissonance, and that you like David Diamond (another underappreciated composer IMO), try these folks:

Andrew Imbrie
Donald Martino
Roger Sessions
Easley Blackwood (some of his works)
George Rochberg (great string quartets)
Elliot Carter


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alan Hovhaness and Lou Harrison assimilated major Eastern influences into their work, Hovhaness being the far more prolific and often accessible of the two. Carl Ruggles and Henry Cowell are also (in my view) major American composers, Cowell exploring the vast possiblities of tone clusters in his landmark _Piano Concerto_ and Ruggles spending his whole life crafting a miniature oeuvre centered on "dissonant counterpoint." Disclaimer: you may not want to start with Carter -- in fact, I would save him for last.


----------

